# Classical guitar music...?



## abc

Hi All

I just wanted to share something that I found absolutely amazing. I almost gave up as I was trying to find a young classical guitarist who can offer me something that I have not heard up to now. Believe me it was difficult, but suddenly I found this guy - http://www.hvartchilkov.com Have you heard of him? His arrangements are quite good and have some interesting compositions, and he is fast... check the videos and you will see what I am talking about. 
Why it took me so long to find something good...? Is the music becoming one big mess, without any harmony as everything else in the world?


----------



## kingtim

I don't know if you're into this, but buckethead is a classically trained guitarist.

He adds a little avant-garde, a little interference, and all the while does justice to his classical roots.

I know this is a classical music forum but check this out:


----------



## Guest

I don't know so much how this fits into "Classical Guitar Music" but just listen to this phenomenal musician on guitar:

Tommy Emmanuel:


----------



## TrazomGangflow

I'm not too familiar with classical guitar music. I've just heard a lot of John Williams guitar music and I think he's great.


----------



## Lukecash12

Here's Aldo Lagrutta, one of the maestros from Spain that follows an operatic form of interpretation (not necessarily the same as flamenco):






His playing is similar to how Tarrega thinks of playing Rossini's work, in his Method, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Guest

These phenomenal virtuosi! I could listen to them all day and all night!! Thanks for the link.


----------



## JamesEdgar

I definitely recommend Enrique Granados' "Andelusa"


----------



## Praeludium

Just listen to Julian Bream, you'll discover a lot of things. He plays music from 1500 to 1990 

Some pieces/composer who are underrated :

Dowland - all the chromatic fantasies (written for renaissasnce lute), including Farewell and Forlorn Hope Fancy.
Weiss (he knew Bach and they played together.)
Antoine de Lhoyer
Vincente Asencio
Hans Werner Henze (Drei Tentos !)
Ohana (everyone play Tiento, nobody play Si le jour parait..)


There are much more of course but those are just some personnal favourites.


----------



## Lukecash12

Praeludium said:


> Just listen to Julian Bream, you'll discover a lot of things. He plays music from 1500 to 1990
> 
> Some pieces/composer who are underrated :
> 
> Dowland - all the chromatic fantasies (written for renaissasnce lute), including Farewell and Forlorn Hope Fancy.
> Weiss (he knew Bach and they played together.)
> Antoine de Lhoyer
> Vincente Asencio
> Hans Werner Henze (Drei Tentos !)
> Ohana (everyone play Tiento, nobody play Si le jour parait..)
> 
> There are much more of course but those are just some personnal favourites.


Hmmm... Dowland and Weiss maybe aren't mentioned much by your typical fan of classical music, but most people who have studied music or are into Baroque music, tend to regard those two very highly. Dowland is just idolized for his dances (especially gavottes and preludes) and fantasies, and Weiss wrote several memorable Bourrees; there's a Bourree Anglais in particular that's stuck in my head because you mentioned Weiss.


----------



## VerdeMar

I would say Laurindo Almeida. Try to check is nocturne version for example or Air in G string, all in classical guitar.


----------



## malc

I thought Buckethead was very average , and wondered if there was irony abroad? When i was in a band we would warm up with this , then start getting creative? confused , yes!


----------



## KJ von NNJ

I always liked Steve Hackett as a classical guitarist. It's not what he is known for but his technique is unusually good for a 'rock' guitar player. Listen to his solo album, Bay of Kings. 
I also like Steve Howe's classical technique. He's not flashy, but his rudiments are solid. And he also has a gift for memorable, lyrical lines in his compositions.

Lots of non-classical guitarists are good at simulating proper technique. They have lots of ability but they will not be able to play much of the repertoire correctly. They usually make their own arrangements of pieces. Proper fingering with both hands is essential if one wants to do it right.


----------



## Pugg

TrazomGangflow said:


> I'm not too familiar with classical guitar music. I've just heard a lot of John Williams guitar music and I think he's great.


Nowadays we have Miloš Karadaglić, the man is a genius .


----------



## Merl

kingtim said:


> I don't know if you're into this, but buckethead is a classically trained guitarist.
> 
> He adds a little avant-garde, a little interference, and all the while does justice to his classical roots.
> 
> I know this is a classical music forum but check this out:


And I thought I was the only Buckethead fan on this forum (I have everything he's ever done - all 300+ of his recordings). Phenomenal guitarist.


----------



## stejo

I have always admired Göran Söllscher´s intrepretations of Bach.


----------

